# water in diesel



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a ford 04 F350 w/ disel 6.0 .... what should i do if i have the water light coming on frequently and it stops for a second ? DO i replace the fuel filter and add something to disperse the water. Is there some type of drain to take the water out of the tank ? It probally says in my owners manual ... just didnt look yet...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got the 7.3 diesel and there is a water release lever just below the fuel filter. Sounds like you got some bad fuel.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

Look in your owers manual it will show you what to do i have a 7.3 but i no the 6.0s are different then the 7.3s but there is a water seperater you just have to release it also how many miles are on it you should change your fuel filter every 15 thou miles


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Ok thanks i will check it out..... I havent changed the fuel filter yet... mileage is 16 something... i will change it out tomorrow


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

You should change that filter about every 10K but I do it about every 20K. Check the owners manual for the proper procedures to darin the separator.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I change my fuel filter every other oil change.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

I called the ford dealer and they said 99.25 for the fuel filter for the 6.0 .... Holy $#@#. Thats alot of money ! Then i called another parts place and got a price on a hastings... $87.00 for that one.... Tryed the international dealer since the ford 6.0 is made by international... they coulndt even find a part number for it..... guess im gonna spend 87.00... i was also reading the book and i guess there are 2 filters one under the hood and one along the frame rail.... diesel parts get pricey!! Its a newer motor so I guess prices will evnetually go lower after a while


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

That's a dealer for ya.  I get mine at Advance for about $18.00


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We put a conditioner in the diesel fuel for the winter months. We buy it from the local auto parts store. This will help with the water.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Figure out where the separator drains from and put a pan under it to catch the water. Cause you have diesel fuel and water come out. The the driveway or garage has a big diesel /water puddle in it if you don't. Water chews up injectors so you want to get it when the light does come on.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

My light has never come on but I still drain what water accumulates at every oil change. I just drain it in the gravel behind my shed.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

The Boss said:


> I just drain it in the gravel behind my shed.


    
I put a hose on mine and drain it into my drain pan when I am draining the oil.

Tom, How about 2 filters for $80.99 plus $6.50 shipping. Check them out Here. I have bought from this guy before and he shipped them out fast.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

i got the filters from ford.... nice crisp 100 bucks out the window !! horriable :realmad:


----------



## talsum (Nov 25, 2004)

I have the same truck and same problem (water in fuel light comes on momentarily and the engine stalls for a second or two). I drained the water seperator a few times and had dealer change out filters. It still did it and got worse in cold/damp weather. It went back to the dealer and found a bad wire harness to the injectors. When they called Ford, they found out that there were more problems out there with the wiring harness. Dealer will replace harness this Thursday. Recall coming??? Check it out with your dealer!


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, that price sounds about right! You might want to try NAPA. I'm not sure if they make the fuel filters yet, but I know they make the oil filters now. 

The actual water separator portion of your system is mounted on the frame rail. It's going to be extremely messy! We took a plastic jug and cut the bottom out of it in a U shape in such a way that it would fit over the separator. DON'T JUST CHANGE THE FILTER! There is a 6mm hex screw that needs to be removed. You need to allow some fuel to pass through this to push the water out. This is the actual sensor portion of the unit. If you change just the filter, and you don't flush the port with the hex screw, you actually leave water trapped in the sensor itself. 

I'm not sure about the 04's. But the 03's had two silent recalls on them. One for a chaffed wiring harness, and the second for a manifold, distribution block, fuel rail, not sure exactly, on top of the motor. Both cause sporadic warning light problems. You may want to check into it.

Marshall


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom Smith said:


> I have a ford 04 F350 w/ disel 6.0 .... what should i do if i have the water light coming on frequently and it stops for a second ? DO i replace the fuel filter and add something to disperse the water. Is there some type of drain to take the water out of the tank ? It probally says in my owners manual ... just didnt look yet...


On the frame drivers side next to trans. on the 250 there is a water seperator/dryer. It has a plug you rmove with a metric hex key. It will drain about a coffee can full then it will stop. Your 350 is probably the same!


----------

